# Hawaiian Shirts



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi my fellow Expat Forum members ,

Please advise the stores where i could buy a Hawaiian / Floral Shirt for a Hawaiian themed Yatch party. Lots of places have the winter wear in their stocks today hence cant find any at this time of the year. Request help 

Harry


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Tommy Bahama

TB Stores And Restaurants | Tommy Bahama Stores And Restaurants


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Satwa for a few quid ?


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

Couple of outlet shops in JAFZA that sell horrendous shirts etc....I'm sure you could find an Hawaiian shirt in amongst the dross

sent from my porridge powered deep fried haggis device


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

You never put a price range. H&m have terrible fashion sense so a Hawaiian shirt will be there on the cheap


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Checkout H&M - picked up a gnarly one a few weeks ago and quite cheap.


----------

